# All ports open?



## Endure (Aug 31, 2011)

I recently got a new business plan for my internet, and had a new modem hooked up for myself. Its the Cisco DPC3825, and does not have wireless (not a problem, don't use it anyways). I've also got a static IP, if that would change anything.

I wanted to open some ports on it so I could begin hosting some servers (FTP, Minecraft) but I could not get to the configuration page for it, so I phoned in and was told that it was disabled, and that it is "bridged", and was told that _all my ports are open_ (as far as I understood) and none are blocked by my isp. I fired up my minecraft server, and it worked even though I hadn't forwarded any ports, same for my FTP server.

I don't know if it has a firewall, can't change any of the settings on it, and all the ports are apparently open, doesn't seem all that secure to me. What do you recommend I do? I also don't understand what this bridged mode is, despite reading several descriptions of it. Thanks, any help is appreciated. :smile:


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

You just need to buy a wireless router, should provide you with the firewall and access to Internet if you have more than 1 devices.

Connecting directly to the modem leave your computer open. It's not a good idea.


----------



## Endure (Aug 31, 2011)

And from there I'll be able to portforward and such?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Yes, you would need to port forward now because you are behind that firewall.


----------



## Endure (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright, thank you for the help! Going to go pick up a router. :wave:


----------

